# Screw in CF bulbs



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Right now I've got 2 13 watt GE screw in compact fluorescent bulbs over my 10 Gallon tank. I'm looking to change this up a bit. I've seen screw in CF bulbs at Petcetera that are 27 watts each and at Petland that are 15 watts each. 

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with these bulbs? They didn't have a brand name on them that I can remember but the Petland ones were rated at 5500 K.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Petland bulbs sound like they will do the trick, but not much a step up in terms of your current wattage. If Canada has Walmart stores, you can visit the lighting section and find the Lights of America Bulbs that are perfect for our uses. Comes in 15-25 watt bulbs. 2 bulbs for $9

I used them on my 10 gallon with good results.










-John N.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

the coiled bulbs are bad, you basically loose about 1/4 of the light. I have a fixture on my 29 using three of the bulbs in the picture above, They are much better than the coil ones and work great.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the exact same hood as you John N. I'll check into these Lights of America ones you have and see what is at the local Walmart. I didn't even think about the coiling of the bulb making a difference but that makes perfect sense.

Thanks folks.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Andrew,

In Vancouver BC you can go to Home Depot and pick up Phillips Daylight 15W screw in CF bulbs. They are spiral not coil type. So many people here are using them in 10 and 15 gallon canopies. They put out 6500k light and are 2 for $10 or something like that. Work great for your plants. I know which bulbs John is talking about, and we don't have those in Walmart Canada. They only sell those in the US. The Phillips daylight bulbs also come in 27W if you want higher wattage. 

Gord.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I use spiral CF's over my 46g tank. Sure they're less efficient than T-5's or regular CF's. Still, for as little as they cost, it's not a bad option at all. I use a total of about 4 wpg over my tank with stunning results. I might spend a few extra $$ on electricity, but the DIY hood, lights, and everything was about $70 to buy. Not a bad price IMO compared to other lighting options. I've used both 5,000K and 6,500K bulbs. The 6,500K bring out the colors in the plants much better.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i get mines from walmart, they're 6500k and great for plants, though i did get the 25 watt ones, unfortunately they shorted on me hehehe...



















and here's the tank that it supported:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

These are GREAT BULBS if you can get your hands on these. FANTASTIC.

My Wal*Mart used to carry these but no longer. I have tried Lowe's etc. No dice. Pisses me OFF!!!

When you follow the website for Lights of America it will bring up a page with one retailer/manufacturer on the East Coast and one on the West Coast.

Click on the one on the West Coast. That one has them. The East Coast does not (what a pain!). Their phone # is 1-800-ESP-4545 if you need it. They are listed as a 2 pack for the price of $9. Good deal. ESP - Products - Bulbs

I like these enough, I may order a batch order for my house and tanks. They really are good.

Without the package in front of you, it's hard to tell the color temperature. It's not on the website. But I do remember it being 6,500 K. (I hope it still is - a lot of them are listed at 2,700 K).


----------



## Kenneth (May 22, 2006)

Check out home depot in the out door lighting section. They have some lights there that are 75 watt screw in cf daylight bulbs. Made by Lights of America.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'll check during lunchtime when I can. I would be thrilled if this works. I really liked those bulbs. (Can you tell?)


----------

